# Mixed Race Baby Names?



## KayteeMusicUK

well seeing as im feeling really down i thought perhaps thinking of names would be a good way of cheering myself up and making this all seem a little realer. my baby will be mixed race (black and white) and im trying to think of good names for both boys and girls...any suggestions guys?


----------



## PG5K

I guess with a mixed race baby you could have even more of a selection as you choice any and it will probably go lovely.


----------



## SammieGrace

I think that there are lots of great choices! My baby will be 1/4 pakistani, so will probably look mixed as my hubby is quite dark. I think mixed kiddos are gorgeous!


----------



## xolily

i think with mixed babies names are dependant on what surname you will use. i.e. my daughter is half bengali so her surname is akhtar.. i reckon if i'd have called her kate or something typically "white" it would've sounded silly xx


----------



## xolily

SammieGrace said:


> I think that there are lots of great choices! My baby will be 1/4 pakistani, so will probably look mixed as my hubby is quite dark. I think mixed kiddos are gorgeous!

i wouldn't count on it - my daughter is 1/2 bengali and is pretty much white :laugh2: xx


----------



## amelia23

my baby will be mixed race as well so currently looking for arab/english names, Girls names are relatively easy Laila, Jasmin, Yasmin, Camilla, Dalia, but boys is much harder I cant find a single one I like.

Kai, is quite a nice name for a boy and perhaps Rihanna for a girl although you may not be keen on the celebrity connections. I quite like the name Akira for a girl, its a japanese name. Good luck with the search


----------



## SammieGrace

xolily said:


> i wouldn't count on it - my daughter is 1/2 bengali and is pretty much white :laugh2: xx

lol, well I guess that anything could happen. He is convinced that our baby will look just like him! Maybe he/she will be just like me then. I kind of hope that our baby at least looks like it could reasonably belong to me, lol.

As for the matching up with the last name, I totally agree. Our last name is a scottish McC name, and my hubby has a traditional english name, so we aren't planning on anything really exotic for baby.


----------



## Sakura-chan

My son is mixed race. I am White Australian and my husband is Japanese and we raise our kids in Japan.


Akira is actually usually a boys name and I like that too- it would work well as a girls name as well. There are lots of nice girly Japanese names that work well in English but it is very hard with boys name.

We went with "Noah" for our son- it is pronounced the same in Japanese and he has kanji characters to represent it as well. His characters mean "Bright Hope". It is definitely more of a girly sounding name in Japanese however and people often comment "But he is boy, right?" when they see him dressed in boyish clothes but I tell them his name is Noah. I always say "Yeah, Noah, like the man that built the boat" because even that story is famous in Japan.

We are having a very hard time deciding on a name for baby 2 though and have a mix of Japanese sounding and more English sounding names on the list. My husband insists it must also be able to have the kanji characters so that limits our choices but he also doesn`t want to go to Japanese sounding since Noah`s name is not that Japanese sounding. Very difficult!

Look around online- I have found a lot of pretty Hawaiin names that would work well in Japanese (in our case) and sometimes looking at other heritage names can spark a name that you think will work well.


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

SammieGrace said:


> I think that there are lots of great choices! My baby will be 1/4 pakistani, so will probably look mixed as my hubby is quite dark. I think mixed kiddos are gorgeous!

You'd be surprised! My daughter is Pangaea (but if you go by skin tone half white, half black) and this is her earlier this week with Santa
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1235.snc4/156751_1743004143054_1477251163_1862903_7813369_n.jpg

She looks completely white! :shock:
When she was born, everyone asked if I was sure of the father because my baby was Snow White instead of Pocahontas :haha:


----------



## SammieGrace

@ Croc-O-Dile - she is gorgeous! Pretty eyes and such a cute smile! Please excuse the ignorance but can you explain what Pangaea means? I haven't heard of that before. Sounds like there is hope that our baby could look like me too! I am betting either way our babe will have brown hair, as thats about the only feature we both have in common. :)


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

My LO is mixed race too and he has a typical "white english" first name and asian surname and I think it sounds fine :) That said, had we had a girl it wouldn't have been such a "white" name. We just had hell picking a boys name xx


----------



## Rachel_C

amelia23 said:


> my baby will be mixed race as well so currently looking for arab/english names, Girls names are relatively easy Laila, Jasmin, Yasmin, Camilla, Dalia, but boys is much harder I cant find a single one I like.

This site (https://www.muslim-babynames.com/muslimbabyboynames_alphabet_E.php) is good for Muslim baby names if that's what you mean by Arab. Even if not, I guess there's probably a lot of overlap between Muslim/Arabic and Arab :) I've seen names on that site that I've not seen on any other Muslim baby name site, ones like Asher, Haris, Basil for boys and Eliza for girls. 

It helps to say the names aloud I think, cos some look a bit weird written down but sound just like a Western name when you say them.


----------



## hels08

my daughter is mixed race (white and black african), she is called Grace, its a simple name but popular in both cultures, i like it cos its simple but the african side of the family like the fact its a biblical name x


----------

